

What Foursquare can learn from Trulia & Yelp to become a $100mn company - crunched
http://blog.crunched.com/3-things-foursquare-should-learn-from-trulia-and-yelp-to-get-to-100m-in-revenue/

======
tjsingleton
I'm surprised foursquare has such a small sales team.

